
Twitter for Mac App Set to Return to macOS Thanks to Apple’s Project Catalyst - guessmyname
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/06/04/twitter-for-mac-app-set-to-return-to-macos/
======
miohtama
Hopefully it can open links in a browser and does not force the horrible in-
app browsing experience.

